# Cause of death to my rabbit?



## DarkMidna (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and have registered because I need help trying to figure out what caused my rabbit to die...  As it stands, I am convinced it was me... :'(

So here's the story. Last Monday night we noticed that our rabbit wasn't her normal perky eating crazy self... She had not excreted for a whole day and she was having problems keeping her left eye open. We cuddled her etc. and told her we would take her to a vet asap. The following day, we noticed her left eye was now bulging from its socket. I was terrified. She has always been a well rabbit and reeeeally chubby and we loved her that way, never off her food and always up for a fight with my husband... or my dog... lol. So first thing Tuesday morning we took her to the vets, we were told that she had a temp of 106 and was given an antibiotic injection and painkiller injection, we were also given eye drops to take home. Later that day, she became increasingly worse, her eye was now bulging red and the outer rim (top and bottom) was red. I rang the vets and they took her in, put her on an IV drip and we were told they would monitor her. I rang everyday, twice a day for 2 and a half days straight. Friday morning she came out and we were told she was being feisty and was told she was eating quite well. Upon picking her up, she looked incredibly worse than what she did when she had gone in. Her left eye was cloudy, even more bulgy and had developed an ulcer, I wasn't pleased... Anyway, we took her home with the following: Baytril in which I had to give her 2.8ml a day and Fucithalmic eye drops that I had to apply twice a day. At this point, she had lost about a 10th of her body weight and was still around 104 (temp). We made her as comfortable as possible. We noticed as the day went on that she wasn't eating anything. Concerned, I rang another vets and booked her in to see them to obtain a second opinion. In the meantime as well, I rang the previous vets back and asked what was wrong with her and why she wasn't eating. The vet there said he was sure she had Pasteurella, even though she didn't have any snuffles. He also said she had been eating Critical Care through a syringe. We then went and picked some Critical Care up and went home again to try it. She didn't take to it like we had hoped but instead starting eating dandelion leaves and plantain instead. We were still worried however as she would not drink, at all. We tried syringing it, but she just dribbled it out. She did, on the other hand, take her medicines very well. Upon seeing the other vet, she was given extra medicine to help fight the virus or whatever she had harder. She was given: Loxicom at 15kg once a day, Ranitidine Syrup 1ml three times daily, Cisapride 0.3ml three times daily and Viscotears (induce tear drops) that had to be applied to the eye three times daily also. This all happened on Friday, the day we brought her home.

Saturday, she went for a check up again at the second vets we had gone to the previous day. At this point, we noticed she had lost about an 8th of her body weight. She had eaten well in the night and actually drank from her water bottle on her own (she also had a bowl just in case). We did however notice that her eye looked a little less swollen. Her temperature had gone up to 105 at this point. The vet told me that she thought it was a case of the fact my rabbit had developed a bad eye infection and it made her very unwell and depressed. This is why she didn't want to eat or drink on her own (as I had to sit with her and pass her food in order for her to eat it). Feeling a bit more optimistic, we took her home again and agreed to have a check-up Monday afternoon (yesterday). 

Upon bringing her home, her eye would just constantly leak puss, yellowish and smelly all day long. Her eye was a mess and I felt so sorry for her. Even so, she remained grooming herself and still aggressive with my husband. On Sunday, her eye looked very much the same but we spent most of the day wiping away puss. We decided Sunday night to trim the hair away around the bottom of her eye so that it didn't stick to her fur and it could breathe a bit better. My husband did that and managed to give her a bald spot just under her eye! She ate well and took in a lot of fluids and I felt really hopeful for her.

I would like to point out her poos were tiny, hard and dark brown. Not normal or healthy. They were like that for the few days we had her.

Then yesterday happened, I checked on her in the morning, She was okay and was grooming herself vigorously. I went into kitchen to chop her up some carrot, apple pieces and lettuce. I came back to her cage and noticed her left cheek was soaked in blood, loads of it. I hadn't noticed it before, but her cage was quite dark so can't be sure. I should have taken her to the vets there and then but I wanted to stop the bleeding. I rushed her upstairs and showered the blood away, I towel dried her and then blow dried the rest of her cheek and neck (every now and then the hot passing over her eye, I did do my best not to do that though). She tried to get away but I held her tightly to make sure she got dried thoroughly. Afterwards, I wrapped a bandage round her head to stop it bleeding any further. But it was just pouring. No puss, just blood. Afterwards, she just laid there, not moving and lethargic. Completely different to what she had been before the shower and blow dry. 

I rushed her to the vets and he said her eye would have to come out. She laid on the vet table and just wouldn't move, I was shaking with fear and was worried beyond words. I asked if she had mixy, and was told most likely no, I then asked if it was pasteurella, he said he couldn't be sure but she hadn't shown signs of it. He said that the bleeding could have been caused by an abscess above the tooth on her left cheek. But her teeth had been looked at constantly and I had been told by three vets now they were fine. I couldn't work out what was going on. At this point, she continued to bleed.

I took her home and she was laying in her animal box tilting her head, the side of the bleeding. I was crying at this point. I just knew she was going to die. At home, I put the box on the floor and opened it up, usually she would jump out, but she didn't. She laid there, still and had began breathing hard. I put her in her enclosure (indoor rabbit) and she just kept changing her position, every 30 seconds or so. I put a blanket on the floor and laid with her. I then answered a phone call and sat up, she jumped out of her enclosure, hopped across the floor to the mat, flopped down on the floor and continued breathing vigorously. I rang the vets as I feared for her life, at this point she started to twitch and did so about 3 or 4 times. I cried as I explained that I couldn't move her and she was too weak. She then hacked, but nothing came out. They said she would have to come in as there was no treatment to give her in her condition that could be done on a home trip. I ran upstairs to use the toilet and heard her hack again. I screamed for her and ran back down. She was stretched out on the mat, I grabbed her, she shook a few more times, looked at me and died in my arms.   

I rushed her to the vets and cremation was sorted out.  They said they just didn't know what had finally taken her, all she could say was that something had popped, gone into the brain and took her.  But I am not convinced. I have done research and found that abscessed in the teeth cannot burst themselves in rabbits, but can in dogs and cats. I feel like it was me blow drying her that finally did it. Not only did it add to her stress, but it perhaps overheated her (hence the rapid breathing later on and with her being lethargic), the head tilt, and the convulsions. All of the things that happen when a rabbit gets overheated. I feel like I could have dried her eye out too much by accident and made something go wrong from the heat? I don't know.  She was okay up until that point and then it was as if she just gave up.  I feel angry that neither vets had done any x-rays and now I will never know. I honestly feel like I overheated her, she was already dehydrated and had a high temperature and stressed. 

Someone please help. Has anything else gone through anything similar? Are any of you vets or know vets that can help? Anyone I can go to, to relay the story? I just cannot find what it could be. I am distraught and have been crying constantly feeling like my actions took her.

Thank you for taking the time to read this. Any info would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am really sorry for your lost. It sounds awful what you two went trough.
Unfortunately I cannot help with what has happened-don't blame yourself you have tried your best!
I would suggest different vet for future-rabbit savvy if you have one somewhere near? In situation like that good referral practice would be great as they would have done all necessary tests-they are specialist -expensive but if you have insurance worth every penny!
I am sorry I cannot help but I do feel for you!!! We have recently lost two bunnies (one in recovery from very serious operation) and I still cry everyday!
I hope somebody else will be me helpful.
I am surprised none of the vet suggested at least x ray!
Take care.
Run free little one-RIP


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Firstly, welcome to the forum.

Secondly, I am so, so sorry for your loss.

Thirdly, from all that you have said, it is clear that you had a very, very poorly bunny - and, although I cannot know what was wrong with her, I am *sure* that you did not cause her death by the bathing.

In fact in comes across loud and clear that you tried your damnest to help and save your rabbit - you took her to the vet, you took her to another vet for a second opinion (well done for that), you tried to feed her, and kept hand feeding and tempting her when she was unwilling to eat, you kept her company and you loved her. So many rabbits don't have that.

If I could suggest anything another time, I would say go to the vet as soon as you know there is a problem, rather than wait till the following day. Although I doubt that you could have saved your bun on this occasion.

(Rabbits are a prey species, so they hide their illness and keep eating for as long as possible. They can be quite unwell, but show only the tiniest of signs, which means when they show they are ill, you have to act straight away).

What you saw at the end were probably her death throes (sorry). She had lost a lot of blood by the end (*not your fault)*, which took its toll, and it sounds like she was overwhelmed by infection.

As I read your post, I suspected an abscess (possible severe tooth root abscess), behind the eye. But without an autopsy, sadly, you will never know.

I know what it is like to lose a rabbit and question everything you did - we have lost 3 of our bunny crew recently - that is part of grief. But please don't torture or blame yourself. I doubt she could have been saved.

For the future? Don't be frightened to have more rabbits, when you feel ready. But do read up on here - there is so much to learn.

Do find yourself a good, rabbit savvy vet (most important). I would have expected the vet to have kept her in, as she was so poorly. Do put some money aside for emergencies.Do go to the vet (even out of hours) as soon as you think something is wrong. Time is precious.

Do keep a daily watch on poo, so you know what is "normal" for your bun. If it goes small and hard, there is something going on. If bun stops pooing, get immediate vet treatment - stasis is treatable but highly dangerous.

I hope this helped a little.

Take care. X

Binky free little bun.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Firstly, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Secondly, I am so, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


Regarding to poop-Stuart had small poops dark brown hard small but lots of them-we have learned that he always produces quite small poops but lots of them! For our other bunny Funky -he used to produced small poops (like you would expect from Netherland or we did as we have never seen other type) but some point his poops started being bigger -and as soon as he produces smaller feases we know something is not right. Vet told us that Stuart poops were normal-we had to only check if he is producing fair amount of them.the best is to watch their poops right from te beginning like Summersky said and you quickly learn whats normal whats not.
Regarding to putting money on site for emergency-I fully agree and good idea to have pet insurance -there is one particular which is brilliant with bunnies.
Like Summersky said don't blame yourself -you have tried and it didnt work. Shame you didn't visit forum earlier maybe we could help with savvy vet -they are specialising with bunnies so it is easier get quicker diagnoses, relevant treatment or surgery.
I have question-could they not do the surgery -remove her eye?
I agree that vet seem rubbish as they should not let her go home while she was so poorly.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Regarding to poop-Stuart had small poops dark brown hard small but lots of them-we have learned that he always produces quite small poops but lots of them! For our other bunny Funky -he used to produced small poops (like you would expect from Netherland or we did as we have never seen other type) but some point his poops started being bigger -and as soon as he produces smaller feases we know something is not right. Vet told us that Stuart poops were normal-we had to only check if he is producing fair amount of them.the best is to watch their poops right from te beginning like Summersky said and you quickly learn whats normal whats not.
> Regarding to putting money on site for emergency-I fully agree and good idea to have pet insurance -there is one particular which is brilliant with bunnies.
> Like Summersky said don't blame yourself -you have tried and it didnt work. Shame you didn't visit forum earlier maybe we could help with savvy vet -they are specialising with bunnies so it is easier get quicker diagnoses, relevant treatment or surgery.
> *I have question-could they not do the surgery -remove her eye?*
> I agree that vet seem rubbish as they should not let her go home while she was so poorly.


I am guessing that she was too poorly for a general anaesthetic, otherwise the vet would have wanted to do a skull x-ray, to find out what was going on.


----------



## DarkMidna (Sep 3, 2013)

She did not have the eye surgery because the day was booked up so we had to wait until the next day. It was better that way though as I wouldn't have got my last moments with her. They didn't suggest it until yesterday, the day she died. It would have been done today. 

I just want to say thank you to everyone for your kind words and reading what I wrote.  It's wonderful to know how many lovely people there are out there to help when I'm here feeling alone.

Hardest thing of my life.  She was everything to me, I loved her like a person, my best friend died and I had to ask for help because I haven't been able to deal with it. I feel some closure in knowing that I have been provided with additional information that is able to sort my head out trying to get through the guilt.

I just wish she was still here.  I will always think of her and love her eternally.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

DarkMidna said:


> She did not have the eye surgery because the day was booked up so we had to wait until the next day. It was better that way though as I wouldn't have got my last moments with her. They didn't suggest it until yesterday, the day she died. It would have been done today.
> 
> I just want to say thank you to everyone for your kind words and reading what I wrote.  It's wonderful to know how many lovely people there are out there to help when I'm here feeling alone.
> 
> ...


We understand everything you have said and feel,because we have been there too. she was family, and like you say, your best friend.

People do different things, but we plant a rose and have a solar light for each of our bunnies that are no longer with us.

You couldn't save her, but you did nothing wrong. You loved her till the end, and that's the best any of us can do.

Invisible Bunny

Wake up Mum, wake up quick!
I have to stop your nightmares or you'll get sick.
I'm still here Mum I've not gone
Instead I'm just in spirit; I'm now an invisible bun.
Don't cry Mum
I can't bare to see you sad,
You were my best friend
The best a bunny could have.

When you sleep in the night
I'm lying by your side
I listen to your heartbeat
And I nuzzle you with pride.
Sometimes I bring my bunny friends
Just to let them see
The one who was my Mum
The special one to me.

In the morning when you wake Mum
I miss your lovely smile,
You can still wave
You see, I can still see you, although you can't see me?

I follow you around
I'm the shadow in the corner of your eye,
I'm still your little bunny
Invisible
And I will never die.​


----------



## DarkMidna (Sep 3, 2013)

I just want to say thank you so much for that poem... I read it and broke down. :'( :'( :'( It was the most beautiful thing I have ever read. Thank you so much for sharing that with me. Totally amazing!!!!!


----------



## DarkMidna (Sep 3, 2013)

Also, here is a picture the day she first went to the vets (I was crying so please accuse me!)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

She was beautiful, wasn't she?

And photos are precious. We take loads!

I'm glad you liked the poem. It's been a consolation to us too.

She'll never leave you - you loved her too much. And sometime, some place, when you least expect it, you will feel her near.

Hold on to the fact that you loved her, and did all that you could. And remember - she would want you to be happy, because she loved you too.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

She was beautiful!!!
This poem breaks my heart every time I read it.
My pets who recently died left me heartbroken -I felt like somebody literally ripped of bits of my heart each time so I know exactly how you feel!
Summersky told me before about roses and solar lights and even our pets were cremated and the urns Are at home (apart little bird) -I have know 4 big roses planted in the pots on one side of the garden ( sometime when I see it make me feel ok but the other days make me cry -all process of grieving)- bit ot is lovely idea and when I see flowers coming on them I feel like they there and they are happy!
I am feeling so sorry for you. I have joined forum after my Kimi died as I couldn't deal with the pain and here are the people who can support in those difficult times. My pets are part of my family, I call them my babies - it is difficult to deal with their deaths but you need to hold on to the thought you have tried your best, you loved her, you have been there for her to cuddle her and comfort her.
Take care and think that one day you two get reunited.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think the veterinary care you received, or lack of it, was the cause of get death. Some vets don't rate rabbits too high in the priority chain. It sounds like a burst abscess. My vet would have hospitalised her. Once the abscess burst then blood loss and spread of the infection would probably have been too much for what was a very poorly bun. Don't blame yourself. We live and learn. It must have been incredibly stressful to watch happen. I'm sorry x


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

How sad I'm sorry for your loss :<

I can only echo what others have said that you did everything you could and did not cause your rabbits death.

I experienced the exact same symptoms in reguards to the buldging eyes and they were virtually popping! 

My bunny who was 8 years old developed these buldging eyes and it definately was not myxy. The vet I went to see was pants he wanted me to vaccinate her not because he cared because of the money but he checked her himself and could see she did not have the disease but still he tried to convince me thats what it was I could see he didn't have a clue as he was reluctent and treat her in away but not only did he try convince me she had mixy he also wanted her vaccinated o.0'

You can't vaccinate a rabbit with mixy??

Something wasn't right I had seen what mixy looked like it was a different problem but still he tried convince it was and I got angry with him as he could say he could do this or that and wasnt doing anything just going on about how mixy travels in the water as well. 

We left with anti biotics and Twiggy died about 10 minutes after she got home I often wonder if he had given her somethning before we left I regret not having an autopsy done but I wonder if they would have allowed it.

This was sometime ago when I didn't think much about vaccinations though if I got a rabbit again it would be vaccinated this time since joining forums and learning about them I now know how serious they can be. I'm still certain she didn't have it her eyes were popping and buldging and something was clearly wrong but definately not mixy sadly I never got the chance to get a second opinion as this came on so suddenly.


----------

